# looking for a specific kind of bag



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

I am looking for a specific kind of bag. please read on. I have serious disability and so my range of motion is severely limited. now, I'm really afraid that my hedgehog Sweetie will emerge from his snuggle bag when I sit with him every evening and fall on the floor (*shudders*). I don't want to keep the bag closed entirely (poor ventilation), so that's a real danger. anyway, I think this can be solved if I can a specific kind of bag to put the snuggle bag *in*--kinda like a soft basket (cylinder-shaped and relatively tall). maybe something knitted and starched (I do know that knitted things are dangerous for hedgies' feet, but I was thinking of putting in a towel) or just something malleable (I can't really hold bulky inflexible objects on my laps otherwise I'd get a regular basket). any ideas on what I need? I can visualize the soft basket-like bag I want, but I have no idea how to looking it up in terms of keywords. but that way, even if Sweetie manages to crawl out, he'll end up in the outer container and I'll have a chance to call someone.

P.S. I was suggested a cuddle cup (http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-Classic-1 ... B000CMHWCU), but the sides are definitely too low.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

First thing that came to mind is one of Nancy's bags http://www.freewebs.com/thehedgieden/carrierstravelitemsfor.htm I think the hedgie handler frontpack would be something you might be interested in.

Unfortunately, she no longer makes them. But it wouldn't hurt to pm/email her and see if she has leftovers, or could maybe redirect you to someone else to is making similar bags.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I have an idea that would work. It may work if you were to have a fabric cube with a mess top that either zippers or velcros shut depending on which is easier for you to open. If you are interested Im willing to make one for you to try out. Just send your email if you are interested


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here are a couple that might be something that would work.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3006786

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3512170

I have one like this only in a different pattern. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3512170

http://www.petco.com/product/104218/Mar ... C_Carriers

http://www.petco.com/product/108850/Stu ... C_Carriers

If you do a search for soft sided pet carriers, there are hundreds that come up in all ranges of styles and prices.

I am sewing and taking orders again on a limited basis. I've made carriers for blind and people with limited mobility in the past and I could probably make something.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

This would work well also. http://www.petco.com/product/10503/Mars ... erralID=NA


----------

